# Just trying to upload pics



## jteagle6977 (Mar 20, 2012)

See if I can upload some pics this way. Don't beat me up to bad for using the (p word) but that was all I had to use. This is one of my first big project a dinning chair for my dad. Made it 4" higher than a regular chair so he can get up from the table without help.
Mind you all I have never done much wood working until a few months ago. So it was a real learning experience for me. Had to figure out how to get my angle for my legs and my backrest. What I did was made a five degree angle and five degree miter with my compound miter saw. Burnt a few brain cells coming up with that solution to my problem. Used a Kreg pocket hole jig and glue to put it all together.


[attachment=3253]


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 20, 2012)

more pics of chair


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 20, 2012)

more pics


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 20, 2012)

here is the end result


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 20, 2012)

Doesnt matter if its pine. All that 82 year old butt knows is it can get back up again when he sits on it 
Sure beats pullin him out of the chair every time he sits down to dinner.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice work! I'm sure your 'customer' will be proud!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2012)

The p word is great to learn with, when I was a kid in junior high school shop class everything was pine. It was cheap, easy to work with, and if you screwed it up it was no big deal, throw it away and start over. When you are learning it's better to mess up with inexpensive wood rather than very expensive wood. It's also great for mock ups and prototypes before you cut the good wood. their is another p word, poplar, a little harder and less pitchy, takes paint and stain well, and can be purchased for slightly more than pine, especially from a local saw mill. Always be proud of what you learn and your journey regardless of what it's made of.


----------

